

Ask HN: How do I sell my company to a larger competitor? - AtTheLast

I think our company would be a good fit for a larger company. We are small team&#x2F;company and don&#x27;t get much attention. But, we could be a good acquihire for the big guy. How should I go about trying to sell the company?
======
joshuaellinger
Convince a client that they value to switch to you. Seriously.

You've got to show them that you are a threat.

~~~
AtTheLast
That's a great point. If we are a threat to them they will take notice.

